# New meat grinder build



## Mikew22 (Dec 12, 2019)

Finally got my grinder set up the way I want it. Can't wait to run some meat through this bad boy


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2019)

Be interesting to see how well it works!
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks interesting.  It's bolted to the plank of wood... Right? How  you are going to clean it?


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow, that baby looks bad-a$$, and at the same time kind of scary. Good luck and stay safe! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice work on that Mike . I know several guys from work that run a set up just like that .  They do 100's of pounds at a time .  
Concrete finisher / flat work for a living ?


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 12, 2019)

What did that set up cost you?  Can't wait to see some action shots...

JC


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 12, 2019)

It looks great ! You might want to place some type of a guard over the pulley and belt assembly.


----------



## Mikew22 (Dec 12, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Looks interesting.  It's bolted to the plank of wood... Right? How  you are going to clean it?


Yes it's all bolted down. All I have to do to clean it is roll the belt off of the grinder pulley and take 4 nuts off and the whole grinder comes off. I've been using the grinder for several years but had it going from the grinder pulley straight to the motor. It worked good but was going way too fast. I got all the info online to build the speed break with the pulleys to slow it down


----------



## Mikew22 (Dec 12, 2019)

Tha


chopsaw said:


> Nice work on that Mike . I know several guys from work that run a set up just like that .  They do 100's of pounds at a time .
> Concrete finisher / flat work for a living ?


Thank you sir! I'm pretty proud of it. Lol I'm an operator at a oil refinery now but I did do concrete work for several years. How in the world did you figure that?


----------



## Mikew22 (Dec 12, 2019)

A 


poacherjoe said:


> It looks great ! You might want to place some type of a guard over the pulley and belt assembly.


Guard is definitely next on my to do list lol


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 12, 2019)

poacherjoe said:


> It looks great ! You might want to place some type of a guard over the pulley and belt assembly.



I think a longer feeding tube to keep hands and fingers away from that auger. Grinding and beer could be a hazardous combo. RAY


----------



## Mikew22 (Dec 12, 2019)

T


JC in GB said:


> What did that set up cost you?  Can't wait to see some action shots...
> 
> JC


You can buy the grinder from northern tool for I think around $70. I spent about $60 on the pulleys and bearings. I spent about $50 on oak lumber but didn't have to do that. That was just something I wanted to do. I could have put it on a piece of a 2x12 laying around and saved that money. The belts were around $25. Bolts, nuts, and a piece of 1/2 inch shaft was about $20. I already had the 1/2 hp motor laying around the house so it didn't cost me anything. So I've got around $225 or so in it


----------



## Mikew22 (Dec 12, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I think a longer feeding tube to keep hands and fingers away from that auger. Grinding and beer could be a hazardous combo. RAY


L ol I definitely need to stay off the beer if I'm going to be using the grinder. But with that said I also have the power ran through a foot pedal switch so I can turn it on and off with my foot to be able to use both hands


----------



## Mikew22 (Dec 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Be interesting to see how well it works!
> Al


I'm hoping to run a nanny doe through it this weekend. I'll try to video


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 12, 2019)

Just the tip of one finger and it can suck your whole hand into it immediately!  BE CAREFUL!  I've seen it happen as a meat cutter in stores by removing guards with both grinders and cubers, and to a lesser extent, slicers!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 13, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> Just the tip of one finger and it can suck your whole hand into it immediately!



That's pretty much what I was trying to get across, that piece of machinery doesn't look safe, it looks like an accident waiting to happen. A longer feed tube would keep your hands further away from that auger, and clear of the top of the red pulley. I run my grinder and sausage stuffer with a foot pedal, that's just a convenience, not a safety feature. I was a union carpenter for 34 years and ran a 16" Dewalt radial arm saw on many large construction projects. Accidents happen faster than you can take your foot off of a pedal, fingers aren't replaceable. As a operator you *KNOW* there is nothing more important on any project or job than safety. I know I'm most likely talking to the wind, so just try to stay safe and good luck. RAY


----------

